# Pics of my rat breeding facility



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a few pics of some of my rat breeding facility.


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## bret (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool, pet or feeder?


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

Pets and feeders.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

nice setup....... you must have to produce huge amounts of rodents to need a setup on that scale.


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks
Im aiming to supply feeder rodents to freinds and any reptile keepers in Hampshire.
As i dont have that many snakes any more.
My aim is to build more racks or buy them as I need to produce 300-400+ rats per week.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Very impressive, what's the smell like..? I've a couple of breeding colonies of multis as they don't smell as bad as mice....


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

The smell isnt to bad. 
But after a while you get used to it so it may be really bad but I can't notice it lol:mf_dribble: 

I think my mice smell far worse than the rats.


----------

